# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2016)



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2016 às 00:58)

*Tópico para Monitoramento de Furacões no Atlântico Norte em 2016

Lista de nomes para a temporada de 2016 no Atlântico:*
Alex, Bonnie, Colin, Daniele, Earl, Fiona, Gaston, Hermine, Ian, Julia, Karl, Lisa, Matthew, Nicole, Otto, Paula, Richard, Shary, Tobias, Virginie, Walter​
*Links úteis*

*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS RealTime
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
NOAA ESRL Tropical Cyclone Tracks from Ensemble Models
ECMWF Tropical
ECMWF
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots
FSU Phase Diagrams
PSU E-Wall Tropical
SFWMD Model Plots


*Outros Dados*
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water - North Atlantic
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
Surface Wind Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
QuikSCAT Storm Page
ASCAT Storm Page
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares*
Aruba
Bahamas
Belize
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico
Republica Dominicana


*Serviços nacionais ou regionais de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Cabo Verde
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder
Layer Google Earth Reconnaissance


*Climatologia*


*Época*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Isto são datas oficiais, por vezes há anos com uma ou outra excepção.

*Origem e trajectos*








*Pico*

O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses *












*Origem e trajectos por meses*
Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está activo da mesma forma.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jan 2016 às 00:59)

A temporada de 2016 pode começar bem cedo, assim como ocorreu em 1938, 1951, 1954/1955*, 1978, 2005/2006*.
Um sistema de baixa pressão extratropical que está localizado próximo das Bermudas, está sendo acompanhado pelo NHC, pois existe a possibilidade de fazer transição para um ciclone subtropical ou tropical nos próximos dias.
Primeiro nome na lista é Alex.






*Em 1954/1955 e 2005/2006 as tempestades se formaram no final de Dezembro, mas estiveram ativas até o começo de Janeiro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jan 2016 às 04:34)

NHC segue monitorando o sistema na região central do Atlântico  devido ao possível desenvolvimento em um ciclone subtropical ou tropical nos próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2016 às 17:36)

Aí está o 1º invest do ano, 90L.

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL902016
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc_home.html
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/90L/90L_floater.html

Estrutura tem vindo a ficar interessante depois de ter perdido as frentes, embora a convecção seja pouco profunda. Mas afinal estamos em Janeiro.
Seja como for, chega aos Açores na 6ªfeira.


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 18:24)




----------



## Vince (13 Jan 2016 às 18:18)

> *70%-70%*
> 
> SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...



Durante a noite piorou imenso de aspecto, a certa altura deixaram mesmo de fazer a classificação manual dvorak por não ter características tropicais, mas mantendo a vigilância para transição subtropical.
Mas nas últimas horas a convecção tem crescido e rodeado o centro.
Mais daqui a bocado posto uma análise que agora não tenho tempo.








Penso que doravante é preferível usar apenas o tópico dos Açores em vez de dispersar por 3 tópicos diferentes.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-janeiro-2016.8549/page-6


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jan 2016 às 20:09)

NHC pode atualizar nas próximas horas o INVEST 90L para uma tempestade subtropical.
Caso Alex se forme, será o primeiro ciclone tropical a se formar em Janeiro desde 1978.
Açores deve acompanhar esse sistema, pois fortes ventos são esperados nesta quinta e sexta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jan 2016 às 20:16)

*TEMPESTADE SUBTROPICAL ALEX SE FORMA NO ATLÂNTICO.*

*Tópico dedicado:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/furacao-alex-atlantico-2016-al01.8598/


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2016 às 22:44)

*El Niño in Decline: An Early Look at the 2016 Atlantic Hurricane Season*

http://www.abc-7.com/story/31386498...ly-look-at-the-2016-atlantic-hurricane-season








> Remembering that the average hurricane season sees 10 total storms, 6 hurricanes and 3 major hurricanes, you see that, when you average these seasons out, the Atlantic sees near or slightly above average activity. Specifically, a shift to Neutral favors near average activity. Meanwhile, a shift to La Niña tends to favor above average activity.



No dia 14 será publicada a previsão da Universidade do Colorado:

http://tropical.atmos.colostate.edu/

As previsões da NOAA, salvo erro, serão em Maio.

Nomes das tempestades este ano:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/pdf/aboutnames_pronounce_atlc.pdf

A próxima tempestade será a Bonnie. Como curiosidade, em 1992 a TT Bonnie atingiu os Açores. Passou entre a Terceira e S. Miguel, caminho semelhante também percorrido pelo Alex:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Bonnie_(1992)

A NOAA este ano terá várias novidades. As mais relevantes são o estreitamento dos cones na previsão (ponto 3) e ênfase por eles dada à sua página de facebook dedicada à temporada de furacões. Nesta página haverá uma atualização diária da atividade tropical no Atlântico e no Pacífico (ponto 4.2):

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/news/20160307_pa_2016SeasonChanges.pdf


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2016 às 22:03)

> The new guidelines give forecasters the option to employ capitalization from time to time, as the rest of the world might, to add emphasis and urgency.
> 
> The transition to mixed-case type comes amid a series of changes, like dropping some abbreviations in published forecast discussions and clarifying warning categories, intended to make the Weather Service’s reports more digestible and effective for the Americans who come to them for everything from the afternoon forecast to extreme weather updates.



http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/13/u...side-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region&_r=0

Os avisos tropicais deverão também mudar. Se não for este ano será no próximo.


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 15:19)

Previsão da Uni. Colorado:



> Information obtained through March 2016 indicates that the 2016 Atlantic hurricane season will have activity near the  median 1981-2010 season. We emphasize that there is large uncertainty in this prediction due to the factors that we ou
> tline in the following pages.
> 
> We estimate that 2016 will have an additional 5 hurricanes (median is 6.5), 12 named storms (median is 12.0), 50 named storm days (median is 60.1), 20 hurricane days (median is 21.3), 2 major (Category 3-4-5) hurricane (median is 2.0) and
> 4 major hurricane days (median is 3.9).



http://tropical.atmos.colostate.edu/Forecasts/2016/apr2016/apr2016.pdf


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2016 às 15:24)

Mais uma ferramenta, experimental, para o seguimento tropical:

http://ruc.noaa.gov/tracks/


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2016 às 20:06)




----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2016 às 16:08)

E confirma-se o fim do CAPS LOCK:



> For the North Atlantic...Caribbean Sea and the Gulf of Mexico:
> 
> An area of cloudiness and showers over the western Atlantic Ocean northeast of the Bahamas is associated with the interaction of an upper-level trough and a weakening front. While development is not anticipated for the next couple of days, environmental conditions are expected to become more conducive for tropical or subtropical development on Friday. This area of disturbed weather is forecast to move slowly west-northwestward or northwestward and gradually approach the southeastern United States over the weekend. The next Special Tropical Weather Outlook will be issued by 8 PM EDT tonight.
> * Formation chance through 48 hours...low...10 percent
> * Formation chance through 5 days...medium...50 percent


----------



## lserpa (25 Mai 2016 às 22:09)

Lá está. Humidade não vai faltar... Agora só resta saber se a SST suportará...

My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2016 às 22:36)

Não obstante as previsões da NOAA, não há indicação de um risco acrescido de um ciclone tropical na última previsão semanal:







Há sim um risco acrescido de chuva na região da Flórida. Ver-se-á.


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2016 às 15:31)




----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2016 às 21:30)




----------



## lserpa (26 Mai 2016 às 23:21)

Há neste momento uma grande probabilidade desta invest se tornar mesmo num sistema tropical/sub tropical, amanhã um voo de reconhecimento irá investigar este sistema. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2016 às 16:31)




----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2016 às 18:12)




----------



## lserpa (27 Mai 2016 às 23:49)

Como já se esperava, já temos a confirmação... Depressão tropical 2 acaba de se formar oficialmente 






My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2016 às 22:08)




----------



## lserpa (29 Mai 2016 às 10:08)

Tropical Storm Bonnie Named – via Weather Underground
http://www.wunderground.com/video/share/?video=65773a61-2b0a-4d0f-9fa7-f31439ea07f9


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Mai 2016 às 10:13)

Tropical Storm Bonnie — via @wunderground. Download: bit.ly/WUShareTW apesar de ser uma tempestade fraca, torna-se na segunda a ser nomeada fora do período oficial.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Mai 2016 às 15:49)

https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...-bonnie-atlantic-2016?cm_ven=FB_WX_AN_52916_2


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2016 às 19:18)

1 polegada (inch) = 25.4 milímetros


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2016 às 19:47)

Mais uma depressão tropical - a este das Caraíbas na imagem inicial - que vagueia pelo Atlântico durante muito tempo. Antes de chegar aos Açores é absorvida por um sistema frontal. A contínua geração de depressões, e mais tarde uma crista anticiclónica, nas imediações no arquipélago impede a chegada da tempestade tropical:


----------



## lserpa (1 Jun 2016 às 16:28)

E começa hoje oficialmente a épocas de furacões no Atlântico


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jun 2016 às 18:56)

lserpa disse:


> E começa hoje oficialmente a épocas de furacões no Atlântico


Esperemos que não haja vítimas este ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jun 2016 às 09:38)

*Atlantic hurricane season starts June 1: La Nina may fuel most active season in 3 years*

Experts are calling for an above-normal hurricane season this year with 14 named storms forecast for the Atlantic basin.

Of those, eight are predicted to become hurricanes and four are predicted to become major hurricanes.

Due to a combination of factors, this season is expected to be more active than any season in the past three years. Experts warn that those living along the Atlantic coast should be on alert.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...a-nina-above-normal-number-of-storms/57846987


----------



## Orion (2 Jun 2016 às 14:04)




----------



## Orion (6 Jun 2016 às 14:33)




----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2016 às 00:32)




----------



## lserpa (29 Jul 2016 às 16:24)

O Atlântico tropical começa a dar algum ar da sua graça, embora não seja nada de especial.
A ultima saída do GFS não aponta par que estes sistemas evoluem favoravelmente a médio prazo.


> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2016 às 16:20)

Hoje poderá surgir a tempestade tropical Earl, no golfo do México.



> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2016 às 17:58)




----------



## lserpa (2 Ago 2016 às 15:15)

Neste momento um avião de pesquisa está a sobrevoar o sistema afim de apurar se pode-se considerar tempestade tropical.


----------



## lserpa (2 Ago 2016 às 16:11)

No site dos voos de reconhecimento já se pode ler o seguinte:


> Mission 02#
> Third Suspect Area (DDL) - AF303
> 
> 
> ...



Embora o NHC ainda não tenha confirmado essa informação, a qual deverá surgir na próxima actualização.


----------



## lserpa (2 Ago 2016 às 16:27)

Dados mais recentes deste voo de reconhecimento
http://tropicalatlantic.com/recon/recon.cgi?aircraft_page=AF303&product_page=hdob


----------



## lserpa (2 Ago 2016 às 17:23)

como referi anteriormente, segue a actualização do NHC



> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 021557
> TCPAT5
> 
> ...


----------



## lserpa (3 Ago 2016 às 18:01)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-earl-atlantico-2016.8843/


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2016 às 18:38)




----------



## lserpa (15 Ago 2016 às 03:28)

Eis que junto,a Cabo Verde surge o Invest 98L 






My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## lserpa (16 Ago 2016 às 18:40)

Ontem, o NHC, não depositava a mínima esperança no Invest 98L, dava-lhe apensas 10% de probabilidade de formação, hoje, já afirmam que esta quarta se torne em algo mais.


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2016 às 18:47)

Depressão tropical 6.


----------



## lserpa (17 Ago 2016 às 23:35)

Tempestade tropical Fiona tecem formada no meio do atlântico tropical.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-fiona.8857/


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Ago 2016 às 20:14)

O ECM 12z dá ao furacão uma pressão central de 953 hPa (mudou radicalmente o trajeto da saída das 00z). Categoria 3. É... um devaneio do modelo.


----------



## Daniel253 (23 Ago 2016 às 09:00)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-gaston.8859/


----------



## Orion (24 Ago 2016 às 23:39)




----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2016 às 00:42)

Wow, apesar de apenas um ser no Atlântico, mas está em enorme destaque.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2016 às 22:46)

A TT Lisa pode chegar ao/passar ao largo do G. Ocidental dos Açores para o meio/final da semana que vem. Acompanhamento:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Lisa?src=hash - Este _hashtag_ está com muito assunto paralelo. Por agora o NHC é o mais claro  https://twitter.com/NHC_Atlantic

A TT Karl não representa uma ameaça para os Açores mas passará no Sábado ao largo das Bermudas em fase de fortalecimento. Acompanhamento:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Karl?src=hash

http://www.weather.bm/


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2016 às 23:26)

Continua a ser insistida uma possível passagem da LISA pelos Açores mas já sem características tropicais:


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2016 às 19:37)

A Lisa acabou por se desfazer mais cedo e não representa qualquer tipo de ameaça (canto superior direito):






O Karl está a ter um destino semelhante:


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2016 às 00:40)

Não deve dar em nada mas...


----------

